# Will holden rear veiw camera fit?



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

So i saw this camera on ebay.. Does anyone know if this would fit our 05 GTOs? Found it on ebay under parking camera for holden commodore..

CCD SPECIAL CAR REAR VIEW REVERSE BACKUP PARKING CAMERA FOR Holden Commodore | eBay

Also does any one konw the dimensions of the stock license plate blub housing?

(my goats in the shop so i cant go check it atm)


----------

